# 8100 Vortec Block Heater



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just like to let everyone know that the 8.1L Vortec has a block heater. Its get below zero at night in most of the midwest right now,so i hope this helps someone.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

i don't have one but where is the plug ?????????


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Mine was located behind the front bumper, With what looked like factory tape. I was just messing around and discovered it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Not all of the 8.1's come with a block heater. They have to be optioned with one when the dealer order's the truck. They are nice to have though,on any truck in this kind of cold weather!


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

How is that 8.1 on gas?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I Sucks fuel thats for sure. But it will tow a TRAIN!!! It has so much power.
Honestly i checked it when we were on the highway going up north and it was 8.6 MPG


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Mine w/o plow or balast was getting between 10-11.5 mixed city/hway. Mines got 3.73:1 gears... Now, with the plow, get anywhere from 6-9mpg city only...


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hate the gas mileage, Love the power!!!


----------

